# Ulimer XIV Chaos Action Thread



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_The giant vessel stopped suddenly at high anchor atop a stone-grey world choked with smog. Down on the planet, leaning against the railings of the tall building, Areno Lixur watched as the massive ship’s hull was momentarily lit as thunderhawks launched from the embarkation deck, zooming towards him, followed lazily by tendrils of smoke. Below him, a band of cultists were butchering still-loyal servants of the False Emperor. _
_Areno left the balcony and stepped out the building, where the cultists had quite finished up with the slaughter. “Greetings fellow servants of chaos, I am pleased you are enjoying yourselves but we have other things to do.” Lixur called out to the cultists, walking towards them. One of the cultists looked confused, “What’d you mean?” His head disappeared in a shower of blood and brains as a bang sounded from the pistol Areno had drawn. _
_“I mean, gentlemen, that there are followers of the corpse god flying down to this forsaken world and we need to prepare.” _

You are one of the cultists (bar the one Areno shot). I will give you time to talk to each other and ask Areno questions, making sure that they are said with proper respect and reverence so as not to anger him.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When the apostle had started forward, Kruger was down on one knee in an instant with his head bowed. It was only after he had killed the fool and told them of incoming sacrifices that his head perked up. _"My lord, unleash us upon them so that we may offer their lives to the gods."_ He said, never once laying eyes on the chaos marine, the apostle needed no reason to end his life and Kruger would prefer not to actually give him one.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_"Ah yes. A true follower of Chaos. The gods of blessed me with a great sixth sense. If you had been lying, your head would be but a bloody pulp beneath my weapon."_ Areno turned from the kneeling cultist, _"You would do well to learn from this one if you value your... careers. Now young friend, as to your suggestion. No."_ 

His voice cold and calm and dangerous as always, Areno turned away from the confused men and started pacing around the band of heretics. 

_"We will _not_ charge headlong at the loyalist fools. I would ask you lot to join me as I set traps and ambushes along the hives."_


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

"Your will be done my lord." Kruger said more to himself than anyone in particular. The idea of laying traps for their enemies was not how he wanted to go about killing them, but unless he would prefer death over service to the gods he was not going to voice that disagreement.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Alfred watched as the foolish cultists brains splattered the ground around him. He let out an all to cold smile and began to adress their new leader, who now appeared to also be conversing with an exceptionally pale individual.
"The Corpse God? Why would a follower of the powers accept the bastard Emperor as a god!
He is an idol for the Imperial dogs to aspire to...nothing more." he growled out to the cultist master._

The traitors loose tongue had cost him many punishments over his lifetime but he would not accept a phrase such as that to pass.

His tone softening and becoming more subservient,_"We would not want to offend the very gods themselves master, now, would we" as Alfred's lips pursed for a response._


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Bowing his head as soon as the astartes started speaking, Mordeth considered his words. Soon they could get some action. killing defenceless beings went against his morale. Killing a strong enemy was what the Blood God valued, and the stronger the enemy, the better the skull would be for his throne.
Lifting his head a fraction of an inch as another cultist in subtle ways critizised the astartes, he tought to himself that that was a man worth killing. Bravery and ambition made for strength. Caressing his axe, he hoped he would get the chance to take him on, but killing other cultists for no reason was not wise... for now.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Broken lips curling back in a snarl, Kruger tore his eyes away from the ground and in the direction of the fool who had even dared to speak at their lords orders. _"Hold your tongue dog, if this is our lords will than it shall be done, for the blood god and chaos alike!"_ He shouted to the cultist. Groveling was not the way of the war god, but this lord apostle was closer to the gods than he; and if he wished to get closer he would follow even unto death. It would just be another worthy skull for the throne.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_"The Corpse God? Why would a follower of the powers accept the bastard Emperor as a god! He is an idol for the Imperial dogs to aspire to...nothing more.
We would not want to offend the very gods themselves master, now, would we?"_

Lixur's head snapped in the direction of the speaker and, his voice soft, said, _"Do not worried about offending the gods little one. Worry about offending me. Do you see this?"_ Areno asked, raising his warped mace up to the cultist's face, _"This is a gift from the gods themselves, for all the deeds I've done them. I call the False Emperor a god because I have become used to taunting the 'Imperial dogs' with it. You would do well to watch your tongue if you value your soul."_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Mordeth

"Well said. Now as for myself I'm eager to start the killing. Give us your commands, if you please, so we can get started preparing the 'welcoming' of the wretched unbelievers.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The blazing mace teatered in front of his face for a moment, before Alfred realised the consequences of any further actions.
The astartes was right but if any man had the strength of power armour and genetic modification behind him to back him up he guessed it would be a small challenge compared to the pressure put on a normal man. They were all so arrogant, always forgetting that we 'normal' men had to struggle to become one with the Gods where as theirs was a selfish whim.

He heard one of the cultists let out a remark, "Well said-", lap dogs the lot of them, he thought. What need does destruction have for hierarchy when the enemy is at it's door.
This whole organization of lackies and champions was as false as the Emperor himself. "DAMN!" he shouted to no one or anything or God in particular.
He calmed himself, the rage within him would be much better spent on the field of battle. He then fell silent, noticing his arm bristling with twitches, more than it usually did anyway._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_I dont give a thing about what you're planning. I'm here for the killing. Just say what you want._'' Rico said. He looked at the eyes of the renegade in front of him. He also had a gift... Though his couldn't be seen. Rico's could be seen. He had just killed out about a big part of his entire company, just by poisoning the food. It was bastardly, but he had to do it without getting noticed. And he did. His gift from the gods: Those eyes. Rico saw things others couldn't see. He could see traces, even from a few weeks old. Although he was happy with it, he'd rather have had a gift which wouldn't stand out that much. 

''_Please..._'' He said after that, hoping he hadn't pissed him off too much.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

#132 played with his blade as he listened to his new leaders speech. While he'd developed a great dislike for any form of authority it occurred to him survival and finding more about these great gods he had been told about would require some compromise.

Looking at the assorted members his eyes fell on the Arbites. While 132 didn't recognise the face he knew it might be possible that he had meet him pre-mind wipe. He turned back to the task at hand, a chance to pay back the foul Imperials who took away his whole life.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

_''I dont give a thing about what you're planning. I'm here for the killing. Just say what you want... please..." _

Areno made a small smile, showing his pointed yellow teeth, _"Very well little one. Though I assure you I can get you to the killing much faster than you would on your own. Now then, let us prepare. Find somewhere hidden and close. Ready your weapons and kill what you see."_ Areno was sure these instructions were as good as it would get. It was simple enough for the fools to understand and envolved enough killing to keep them captivated.

*(Gm posts will be in Bold from now on btw. So you are in an urban block, near a fourway. There are tall buildings on all sides and regular manholes on the streets. Manholes would be smart hiding locations if you have close combat weapons. Otherwise you could hide behind a low wall or inside a building.) *


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking at the buildings and the manholes, Kruger disliked the notion of hiding, but doing so would allow him to get in close with the enemy and be that much more able to get a good fight and give the blood god good skulls. Running to one of the buildings, he brought his autogun up to his chest, the cold muzzle wresting on his cheek before he attached one of his knives, the bayonet one, onto it.

He remembered the last time this weapon had seen true action, helping him to kill a mutated cultist who had been blessed with more bulk and strength by Khorne so that he might slaughter better. Kruger had killed him to win that favour; but what he got in return was not more of the ability to take in pain or greater strength. He got something else entirely..


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_As the rest of the group scuttled off under the champions command Alfred's mind once again flickered into awareness and he pounded over the rubble (noticing a cultist pull out his bayonet) and dived behind a rather battered wall. Eroded by the vicious fighting that had taken part, long before any of the others had set foot on the planet.
But, Alfred new it well. For it was this very soil that he had turned to the Gods and that alone gave him an advantage.

He shouted to the rest of the cultists swarming around, "The Gods be with you!" although more of a sarcastic threat than a good luck.

Alfred readied his bolt pistol and wrapped his fingers round the trigger. His other arm pulsed in axcitment and he was sure he felt the skin break but ignored it._


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

#132 knew he'd been a ganger or urban fighter at one time, the city combat skills that had kept him alive so far were testament to that.

As soon as the order went out he scuttled to a bombed out building. Climbing inside he checked out the hight of the broken window he was near to.

_Safe enough to ambush out of._

Ducking behind a small pile of rumble he brought his shotgun, stolen in the fight that occurred moments after the corrupted arbites broke open the cells. Checking the shells he began to wait.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Taking out his axe and small plasma pistol, Mordeth glanced around, then simply laid down on the ground. They had just killed a whole company of Imperials, with some casualties of cultists. He was gonna blend in perfectly.
Smiling, he hoped the enemies would be worth the ruse. Killing weak enemies was as boring as being a guardsman had been.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Sry for the dobbelposting, but are you EVER gonna post on this thread?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: I'm sorry there hasnt been any posts in the chaos thread, but there isnt much to say, you guys are waiting to ambush some guardsmen.)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Luthor grew tired of waiting. The cultists around him had remained static for some time but he instead moved on.
He knew other cultists had set up around here so the place wasn't entirely hostile. Besides, he was rather hoping it was.

As he padded further into the ruins he suddenly caught the unmistakeable sound of a DSR. The faint whining was all he could remember from his hell hole assignment in the abandoned trench works.
The very atmosphere created by it had been ingrained intohis psyche and this was an excellent situation for the theory to be true.
His enhanced hearing could only tell the diretion but Luthor was sure that he was close._


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Lixur watched the giant explosion. The fireball reached hundreds of feet into the air. Looked like the Emperor's lapdogs were stupider than he expected. 

_"On me. Form up. We are following the fire."_ Areno snarled, summoning the cultists to him. 

*Well someone in the Imperial thread just set fire to a building by accident. I'll take that as a reason to march upon them.*


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

His lip curling back in a smile, Kruger moved out from his location to follow his leader towards the Imperial scum. As he moved, the thoughts of those he had killed in the past etched their way into his mind and he could only smile more, the screams of some of his victims echoeing in his head.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The rush of hot air came at him like a brick wall.
Promethium! he new the smell well. Dulling and sweet but with a singing after affect on the nostrils.
A great cloud of flame erupted in the near distance. He looked back spotting their leader ordering them to form up near him. As long as he was actually going to get them fighting or at least checking out the place that had just gone up Luthor decided it best to obey.
Sprinting back, faintly noticing rigid spins protuding from his arm, the traitor sprinted back slowing to a walk as he reached the group.

"Looks like someone took a pop at a fuel tanker I guess" Luthor sniggered._


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

#132 was happy with his ambush position, but it appeared their leader wanted them to move. Jumping down from the window he took his shotgun to his hands. This change of plan had better be good, and worth submitting to an authority.

He looked at the centre of attention. _Fire, hehehe._ #132 liked fire, the bottles strapped to his armour testament to that. With his promethium lighter the bottles of various flammable liquids became deadly incendiary devices.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Groaning as he rose to follow the rest, Mordeth decided that someone had to die for delaying the Imperials. He had been so comfortable lying down.

"This better be worth it," he mumbled in a low voice.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Lixur and the cultists arrived at the flaming building to find the square empty except for the numerous bodies of dead cultists. He looked up at the sky about to yell out to the heavens, when he noticed the thin tendril of smoke which steadily grew thicker as it crossed the sky. They had lifted off once more. 

"The imperial dogs run from us. Let us follow the smoke!" Areno declared, starting to walk once more.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"AAARGH MORE RUNNING?" Mordeth shouted in sudden rage, chopping at the closes corpse, wich seemed to have been alive still, to his great satisfaction. 
Moving after the smoke, he hacked at all the corpses in the way, cutting off their heads, smiling as every dying soul got sent to the skullthrone.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere inside Luthor felt a hint of remorse for the cultists.
They themselves used to be much like him.
But, there was no time for that now, they had to move.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: do luthor feel remorse for the ones i hack, or the rest of us?


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

"Calm yourself or your skull will join those you've killed on the Bloody One's throne." Lixur threatened, "You are running towards battle you insignificant maggot. Now _move_." 

Setting off, Areno followed the hazy trail in the sky, tracking it to a building in the distance.

It took them a while but the band of traitors finally made it to the building. It was very tall and Areno could hear noise coming from the top. 

*Feel free to go inside, but no killing yet. The imperials are all on the top floor in a fortified room. When I tell you, you can start battle with the other RPers, but you have no say on who dies. That will be up to me. You can say how you attack the others and stuff like that, but you have to give the others a chance to react. I will relay all actions to the appropriate thread in bold when the combat begins.*


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

#132 followed the other cultists in the direction of the Imperials. Seeing the mass of corpses his blood ran cold. Without any of the fanaticism the others had #132 was far less happy to run into whoever had killed all these.

Forcing himself not to have second thought he came to a building.

"Up that high? The Imperials have just trapped themselves. Give me the word and I'll set this place alight."

#132 began to fiddle with his makeshift firebombs, checking the liquid level and that none were cracked.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_He stared upon the structure. Before anyone could react Luthor had already stormed inside, the darkened hall was empty but he knew the Imperials were in there somewhere.
He stopped staring at what used to be his arm (and had now deformed into a large serrated claw) and set off, up the first flight of stairs.
He simultaneously tested out his new weaponry by scraping against the metal was as he went. The edge carved into the surface like it was mearly wood.

The Gods had blessed him well._


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Shrugging at Lixor's 'order', Mordeth hefted his axe, and followed to the building.
"So, they are here, ey? well, do go fir...."
Suddenly luthor ran inside, his arm now a mutated claw. Mordeth wondered when that had happened.
"Well, as I said, you first," he said, and walked in calmly. After the imperials had killed luthor he would be able to claim their skulls, so it was no real hurry.

OOC: Just one question... When the heck did the imperial thread go to a rooftop? as far as i know, they/I are on the ground, walking around with cultists corpses all around.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Check the Imperial thread. They never were on a rooftop. They are inside a room on the top floor. That is beneath the roof. Luthor, when did your character get the mutation? The gods do not grant such favors lightly, and you are but a lowly cultist.)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

OOC: I gave a load of hints throughout the rp that I was getting a mutation. Go back an check through:grin:
As for a reason as to why I got the mutation, let's just say it's something in my characters past. Besides he was already developing one to begin with, it is in my sign-up profile after all.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: okay... need to modify my Imperial posts, damn... 

Moving upwards after Luthor, Mordeth groaned at the sound they made. Khorne wasn't one for liking deception and stealth, but no point calling to the world 'we are here'.
If Luthor didn't die by the obviously ready Imperials, he might have an timely meeting with his axe later...


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Noticing the piercing screech his talon seemed to be prodcuing he dargged it away from the wall. Enough was enough with messing around, if those Imperials heard him (as stupid as they were) it would surely jeperdise there enter tactical situation.
Instead of continuing up the next flight of stairs he decided it best to wait in one of the abandoned rooms adjacent to the stairway. 
At least if there were a few of the cultists in front of him he'd have a better chance of survival if the Imperials decided on an ambush (or even more ridiculous) a frontal assault._


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

#132 crept into the building, following the mutated first one and the axe wielding second. Raising his shotgun he began to look for any signs of life. These foes had slaughtered other cultists earlier, and #132 was somewhat worried he wouldn't survive long enough to exact revenge on the foul Imperials.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

As Luthor moves up the stairs, a kasrkin charges him, sending him flying down the stairs, dazed. Mordeth raises his axe and moves to kill the imperial but the kasrkin bats his arm and kicks him down. As he moves to kill him, 132 shoots with his shotgun. It is poorly aimed and only one pellet finds its mark but the kasrkin is forced into cover. 

*More Imperials are coming and they have the advantage. This is battle with the other RPers, so no body dies unless I say so. Feel free to attack, just make sure the post is open ended so the other players can react.*


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

This was outrageous! Getting kicked down a stair by a mere human?! Obviously he had been to light on the humans, but no more!
"FOR THE SKULLTHRONE! FOR THE BLOODGOD! FOR CHAOS!"
With this battlecry Mordeth charged the petty humans... and instantly got blinded by a huge flash of light.
"What in the warp happened?" he shouted in vain, stumbling still forward swinging hias axe.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Luthors body tumbled back down the stairs. His frame, momentarily going limp, crumpled and soared down the stairway. Into the remaining cultists.

The noise made was incredible. A combination of armour, chains and hardened spines made for a raucous explosion of sound each step he hit. 
His body froze as it met the ground floor, suddenly recognising the pain that had been suddenly burdened upon him. He lay there unable to move as the guardsmen gained the upper hand above. Despite his anguish he could here clanging bullets off the walls and a lot of bodily thumping sounds._


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Imperials appeared, and #132 was quick to fire at them. His face lit with joy as his shot clipped an Imperial, his smile fading as he was fired upon by a laser weapon. Leaping behind a crate #132 began to work on a plan. Grabbing one of his firebombs he touched the fuse with his lighter, then hurling the bottle of thick, black, sticky liquid at the stairs base. More shots went over the table, and #132 felt numb, unable to gauge if he'd been hit.

The Imperials had been advancing, so #132 knew his cover would soon be overrun. Sticking his gun over the top he blind-fired until it just clicked. Hoping this would keep him covered #132 sprinted towards some harder cover further back, grabbing a hand-full of shells, some tumbling from his trembling fingers. Poking the ammunition into the weapon #132 triumphantly pumped the weapon, and blasted across a satisfying burst of fire at his once captors.

Hiding behind a pile of twisted metal #132 felt much better, they couldn't touch him here and he had a near fully loaded weapon.

"Coming for more Imperials?" he sneered across the battlefield.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

(OOC: Guys, the RP will have to be delayed. This is the first opportunity I have had and will be the only one for some time. I have had severe pains for a while now and have to have surgery on my side, where I may have some diseased muscles. It will take a while for the surgery to finish and after, I will be bedridden for a week or so. I'll talk to you when I can!)


----------

